# SOAP / IIS



## thomasharasek (20. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

ich sollte einen Client für ein Web-Service entwickeln und gleich vorweg: ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet Web-Service.
Dieses Web-service läuft laut Hersteller-Angabe nur in Verbindung mit IIS -
und ich habe bisher nur Beispiele mit Axis oder Tomcat gefundet und getestet.

Dazu meine erste Frage: Gibt es in Verbindung mit IIS auch Beispiele?


Ich habe noch eine allgemeine Beschreibung des Web-Services angefügt (in Original).
Für meinen Geschmack wird zu oft Microsoft erwähnt.
Meine Frage ist: Ist dies unter Java "problemlos" zu bewältigen?

The interface is based on SOAP messaging using Microsoft WSE 2.0 SP3.  SOAP messages are exchanged via a TCP/IP link, obviating the need for web server at either end of the link.  Messages are signed and encrypted to provide appropriate security.
A Software Development Kit (SDK) is provided for the OEM end of the link, with full source code.  This can be used as is, or to provide a reference for a custom implementation.  The SDK consists of an .NET assembly which exposes the full functionality of the interface, and a demonstration program which uses the assembly.  The SDK requires Windows XP or later, NET framework 1.1 and WSE2.0 SP3 to be installed.  If the OEM uses a non-Windows platform, the application will have to be ported to that platform.  Microsoft WSE2.0 provides an implementation of current SOAP standards and is interoperable with other vendors’ implementations of those standards.

The interface methods are “Message Oriented” rather than “RPC Oriented”.  This means that a given method receives a single message containing the relevant information, and returns another message.  In some cases messages reduce to a single integer.
The messages consist of serialized dotnet objects.  These objects are documented here as dotnet classes (for simplicity) using C# syntax (including namespace attributes) rather than XML documents or WSDL.
Where methods have no return value (i.e. they have void return type) the functions are carried out asynchronously - the SOAP message is sent in one direction only, and the caller does not wait for completion by the other end.


Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.

thomas


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Okt 2005)

wenn es nur um einen Java Client geht, dann ist der eingesetzte Server am Endpunkt doch egal

besorg dir das WSDL

lass dein Lieblingstool drüberlaufen (AXIS)

dann haste einen Haufen Klassen, mit denen du deinen Endpunkt bauen kannst, dass du dabei aber über diverse .NET-Java Interop Problemchen stolpern kannst sollte dir aber klar sein


----------



## thomasharasek (20. Okt 2005)

Hallo Bleiglanz,

vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung.

Ich habe nun die WSDL-Datei angefordert -
abgesehen davon, dass ich diese noch nicht bekommen habe,
wurde mir von dieser Variante vom Hersteller abgeraten.

Siehst du einen Unterschied, wenn ich nicht mit einem Web-Service, sondern "nur" mit einem Soap-Service
kommunizieren muss.

Anbei die Original-Antwort.
zur besseren Verständlichkeit der Antwort:
- ich habe zu Testzwecken einen Client bekommen, welcher in C# programmiert ist
- Secure Net ist der Name der Applikation, mit dem der Datenaustausch funktionieren sollte

Are you using .NET and WSE for your client?  If so you don't need a WSDL file - I strongly recommend you use the EKAInterface assembly in the SDK to communicate with the SecureNet system.

If you are not using WSE I would be interested to know what you are using, and whether it will successfully work with Microsoft WSE.

Please be aware that although the interface is a SOAP service, it is not a web service - it doesn't use http and is not embedded in a web server. Instead it uses TCP directly.  This design is to avoid the users having to install IIS on their machines just to run the OEM interface.

If after all this you still need a WSDL file, I will have to find a way to generate one - I haven't used one, nor would it have been any use to me.  Be aware too that the interface has changed a little since the first release of the SDK, and I don't really want to generate a WSDL for the version of the SDK that you have already - I'd prefer to include it in the next release.



Bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.


thomas


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Okt 2005)

das dürfte EXTREM werden, wenn du noch kein Java Profi bist

- besorg dir das SAAJ (ist im sog. JWSDP enthalten)

- schau dass du rausfindest wie der Transport vor sich geht (rein über TCP/IP: welches Encoding, welche Ports, Sicherheit?? usw. usf)

- löse alle Aufgaben "programmatisch" mit SOAP, das wird ein ziemliches XML-Element-Namespace-Wirrwarr, zumal ihr wahrscheinlich auch keine Doku über das/die verwendeten XML-Schema(ta) habt

warum verwendet ihr nicht den .NET-Client, wenn das ganze eine rein proprietäre Microsoft-Kiste ist? Und der Hersteller auch nur eine Closed-Source-.NET-Assembly für den Zugriff anbietet??


----------

